# my new tiels



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are my 2 new tiels still no names yet


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

aww soo cute


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

They are very pretty!!

Kellie


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

they are lovely


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I love pied tiels,they are beautiful..you should post photos from all your cockatiels and your conure too


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Those are beautiful birds Allen!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i have way to many to post now 

23 tiels
2 baby tiels
4 kakarikis
2 linies
2 parolets
2 budgies
11conures
2 seven week old conures


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW!!! That's a lot of birds...but I agree, those are some gorgeous pieds!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

WOW Allen.. you definitely expanded your flock last time you posted. Just wondering, are all the conures you have loud? I'm very interested in getting a GCC and I have only heard of them being quiet, but I definitely want other opinions.

ps.. since you have so many birds, you better start working on posting those pictures  lol


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow...they are beautiful


----------



## norfendz (Oct 11, 2010)

nice. anyone know what them brown chocolate ones are called?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no idea iv tried looking it up and found http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPhiHYzZrc8&feature=related
Is it that 1 or a pic might help


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

norfendz said:


> nice. anyone know what them brown chocolate ones are called?


I'm not sure what you are talking about.. I'm assuming "cinnamon" since they are more of a 'coco' colored.


----------



## norfendz (Oct 11, 2010)

yea the chocolate coloured ones lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes, as cheryl said, those are called cinnamon.


----------

